
Microsoft Connect has been retired - zubspace
https://docs.microsoft.com/en-us/collaborate/connect-redirect
======
zubspace
Old links to connect issues stopped working. After signing in to Microsoft
Collaborate, the successor it seems, I need to add my personal details,
including phone number and company. After that, I'm greeted with an even more
confusing dashboard where recommended sites, like "Windows" are paywalled.

What happened? I just wanted to look at an old connect issue which came up at
stackoverflow. Searches within Microsoft Collaborate lead to nothing. I fear,
that this will hit many windows developers. Why can't Microsoft leave old
services running or why can't they properly link old content to new locations?

Example:
[https://connect.microsoft.com/VisualStudio/feedback/details/...](https://connect.microsoft.com/VisualStudio/feedback/details/809484/bug-
when-adding-references-to-projects-with-same-project-names)

